# Best Wiring EVER



## gckless

This is probably the coolest thing I've seen in a home theater yet:


----------



## Victor_inox

show off.


----------



## adrian09

the new cool, the design of the model is also dynamic, I want to own such a


----------



## gckless

Victor_inox said:


> show off.


Lol, it's not mine.


----------



## NealfromNZ

That old saying ......... if you can't hide it feature it.


----------



## lsm

Looks like a system design from the old school days


----------



## Sunyvale01ss

I showed this to the wife but I did not get approval.


----------



## gstokes

Sunyvale01ss said:


> I showed this to the wife but I did not get approval.


lol..


----------

